# Отзывы > Казино >  Giải đáp thắc mắc phẫu thuật ngực nên hay không

## khachhangtuvan

Hiện tại bà chị của em đang gặp phải tình trạng ngực chảy xệ với lép luôn. Mà nghĩ sao bả lại đi hỏi em *phẫu thuật ngực nên hay không* em tức ghê luôn á. Em bắt bả phải đi thực hiện liền luôn rồi mà bả bảo còn đắn đo lắm nên chưa biết sao. bả không biết thực hiện nâng ngực xong thì chăm sóc có khó lắm không? Với tình trạng ngực chảy xệ và lép thì bà chị em bả thực hiện nâng ngực đặt túi thôi thì có được không bệnh viện? Vấn đề là bả sợ thực hiện nhiều quá tốn kém á. Nên tính thực hiện nâng ngực đặt túi thôi. (Ngân Quỳnh – bình Tân)

Xem ngay thông tin tham khảo: *phẫu thuật ngực đặt túi nước biển*

----------

